# entry/training cart..is this worth price?



## crisco41 (Jan 12, 2014)

do you thinbk this cart would be an okay cart to start with? My horses are anywhere from 32 to 34inches. What should I ask.? I called them up and had no idea what to ask. Tires are flat and it takes regular bicycle tires.I have no idea what i should look for. I do not have a lot of money..and this would be a training cart. I don't mind painting and cleaning but want relatively safe or I will have to pay more. 
They want $250 thanks


----------



## Max's Mom (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd ask them what the measurement is from the tip of the shaft to the singletree, and the width of the shafts at the narrowest point. My first cart was beautiful and a good deal, because I fixed it up and replaced tires, repainted, etc. But it was also too big and I ended up having to get another one when I got more into driving! For minis of your size the shafts probably shouldn't be longer than 50 inches long, and maybe 18 inches wide where the tugs will go, although it will depend a bit on their body length and shape.

It is hard to see from the picture, but it seems like it in usable shape if you replace the tires. Make sure that the balance is good. When you sit in it the shafts should feel very light if you hold them where they would be on the horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2014)

Those are not bicycle tires. Bicycle tires are not used on carts. If the wheels are not bent, you can easily get new tires/tubes for them. Probably need to replace the bearings, but that is inexpensive. And, they may only need air; things that set a long time naturally lose the air.

If you are a new driver, one issue with this type of cart is the whip (the driver) is sitting rather high and the vehicle can be top heavy. There may be some adjustment to the seat height. If you are young and agile, it won't be a problem. I believe similar vehicles sell for $450+.

Check for good welds. Excellent idea to check its balance.

Is this the picture offering the vehicle for sale? It boggles my mind that people offer things for sale that are filthy and expect good money. I would ask them to take less.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 13, 2014)

To check the balance,the person who will be driving it should climb in WHILE ANOTHER PERSON STANDS BETWEEN THE SHAFTS and holds them right where they would rest in the tug loops.That person should be able to hold up the shafts with little effort, because if balanced, there will be only a pound or two of 'load' on each shaft. It may be even better for the prospective driver to hold the shafts while someone else about their weight climbs into the cart; that will give the driver the direct experience of how much weight there would be on the shafts.

Can't really tell, but it looks as if that 'might' be a PONY sized cart,similar to the original 'Frontier' brand. Pony sized usually had 60" shafts, and more distance between the shafts at their closest point: a pony sized cart would be too large for 32-34" minis. The standard length for minis in that style of cart is 48", and shouldn't vary much from that, in order for the horse to be a correct, safe distance from the front of the cart,and the shaft ends to extend the proper distance, which is just to the point of the horse's shoulder, when harnessed and hooked.

Those should indeed not be bicycle wheels; if in doubt, see if you can take one to a certified bike shop for their opinion, before committing to buy, as you definitely do NOT want to use it with bicycle wheels. They do appear to be 20" wheels, which was the standard size for the mini sized original Frontiers as well as most other brands…but at least sometimes, also the size used on pony carts.

Good luck!

Margo


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 13, 2014)

I just purchased a entry level cart that was barely used and in very good condition, similar with being all metal, for $450


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmmm...I got my easy entry for $200 and it came with a harness and I saw a brand new easy entry with 2 new harnesses for $300. It's an okay deal, but I would keep looking. Try looking on allofcraigs.com, that way you can search across the US and by region.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 13, 2014)

guess they sold it as add has been removed It didnt look pretty but may have worked for me. Hard to find something useable cheap. Y'll keep your eyes open for me. Thanks for the replies. I hope i find something soon. It will help with my winter blahs


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh dear. That's disappointing when you didn't really have time to research and make a decision. It is so difficult to buy something like that without seeing it in person.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jan 13, 2014)

The previous replies to this post are pretty much on target. Shafts should be 48-50 inches, about 25" at the cart and about 18" at the tip. The pictured cart is probaby an older one, which is actually a GOOD thing, as much of what you see now that is new, are made with much lighter and cheaper quality steel than the older ones. Look all the welded joints over very carefully and pay particular attention to the bend between the floor and the front of the cart. I've had some of the newer imported carts break there and that can be a very bad thing. As for the wheels, the tires are not the issue, the WHEELS are what you need to be looking carefully at. The wheels should be fairly heavy, and use at least a 5/8 axle with 3/4 even better. you'll usually find 20" diameter wheels and those look to be that. They should be straight and no bent o rbroken spokes. Bearings are easily available at most hardware stores, or on Amazon for about 5.00 each or less. You can put bicycle tires (get the heavy duty ones) and tubes on these wheels, buy tubes that fit the tires and get the heavy duty ones with SLIME already in them, they'll last longer. I build carts of this style and can sell them new for around 550.00 with heavier wheels and good solid frames, but I'm in WI so that won't help you any. You'll see a lot of these carts on eBay for around 400.00 to 500.00, those are the imported ones and they'll fall apart on you. You should be able to get a good used one for around 200.00 to 300.00. Look them over very carefully, good luck!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 26, 2014)

and what do you think of this one. It has wooden shafts anything obvious wrong?
.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 26, 2014)

Two things I would object to:

First, the pole in a two wheel cart--that is so not safe.

Second--I personally do not like the low front--it looks like it rises only a few inches above the floor? I like a little bit more of a frame there--I think I would feel too likely to get fired out onto the horses rear end with it that way. It would also seem like nothing much to brace a foot on in case of a runaway. I would not buy that cart.


----------

